# Work from home job opportunity



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

*I know there are many of you who are interested in working from home if you could find the right program that would pay you to do so. I have one I have come across and will be glad to share it with you.I know it looks to good to be true but this is an excellent opportunity to make money from home with unlimited potential.Here are the deposits ZNZ has made into my Paypal account recently as proof.Just check out my site alexjohnson.ws and watch the video or PM me for more information.*


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/internet-fraud/zipnadazilch-llc/zipnadazilch-llc-znz-big-cash-cf0b2.htm


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

if it sounds to good tobe true, it probably isn't


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

lastcast said:


> http://www.ripoffreport.com/internet-fraud/zipnadazilch-llc/zipnadazilch-llc-znz-big-cash-cf0b2.htm


 This link is lacking detail and information.When I joined ZNZ I spent around $20 and it took about a hour and a half to get everything set up.My job is to drive people to the fortune 500 companies sites to sign up for their trial offers,which I had to do to get started.So yes you do have to spend a small amount of money to start but it's a one time deal and just simply cancel the trail offers before they expire.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fsu alex said:


> This link is lacking detail and information.When I joined ZNZ I spent around $20 and it took about a hour and a half to get everything set up.My job is to drive people to the fortune 500 companies sites to sign up for their trial offers,which I had to do to get started.So yes you do have to spend a small amount of money to start but it's a one time deal and just simply cancel the trail offers before they expire.


so your the people who spam the hell out of me email huh?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> *I know there are many of you who are interested in working from home if you could find the right program that would pay you to do so. I have one I have come across and will be glad to share it with you.I know it looks to good to be true but this is an excellent opportunity to make money from home with unlimited potential.Here are the deposits ZNZ has made into my Paypal account recently as proof.Just check out my site alexjohnson.ws and watch the video or PM me for more information.*


 runt roe????? Hey marmidor finally
The cat is out of the bag! He hid himself as a moles fan! He is a spammer!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Order now and we will double your order........get 2 FLOWBEE'S for the price of one!!!!! Plus shipping and handling!!! IT SUCKS WHILE IT CUTS!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Take your spam BS and go troll somewhere else.

:no::thumbdown::no:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

marmidor said:


> Order now and we will double your order........get 2 FLOWBEE'S for the price of one!!!!! Plus shipping and handling!!! IT SUCKS WHILE IT CUTS!!


 WOW I just busted a gut!! That was funny!

:thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would hardly class FSU Alex as a spammer. He's contributed several good reports and has been here awhile. Bad judgement maybe, but definitely not a spammer.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I would hardly class FSU Alex as a spammer. He's contributed several good reports and has been here awhile. Bad judgement maybe, but definitely not a spammer.


i think they are talking about a internet spammer....plus his screenshot isnt even a real paypal screenshot...just sayin


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

knot @ Work said:


> Take your spam BS and go troll somwhere else.:thumbup:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow this got more heat than I thought it would. I'll explain my situation so maybe y'all will understand. I'm currently unemployed and trying to make ends meet until I find something. My friends mom has been doing this marketing with ZNZ for a couple monthes and asked me if I wanted to do it,so being jobless I did. And no I'm NOT spamming anyone the adds ,only for people that go to the site and sign up for them and you can cancel them at anytime. Furthermore most of the adds are for reputable companies such as:Blockbuster,Free Credit Report, Netflix,and Gamefly to name a few. Also that is a REAL Paypal, it's the free app for iPhone. As far as being a troll,I'm anything but. I've been contributing reports and comments on this site now for over a year. Like I said I'm just trying to make money so I can still fish and put up reports.I've worked construction for since I got out of high school and this definitly isn't my first choice but its paying the bills.


----------

